# Be VERY careful when wading alone!!!!!



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

I know this post doesn't give a fish report, but I thought I should put it up to warn avid waders . I have been wading for years and usually use my rod to check the depth to avoid the dreadful fate of hitting a drop off. But I ran into another scenario wading at Mosquito Sunday night that can be just as deadly as a drop off. I had finished fishing out from Imagination Station to the right of the boat ramp and was walking back to shore, a route I had taken numerous times before, when next thing I know I tripped over a fallen tree that was completely submerged and not visible at all. Immediately after tripping I found my entire body under water with my foot tangled up in the tree and it was very difficult to get my head back up above water with my waders filling up (thank god I did), especially because I was by myself. I dont recall that tree ever being there before so I think Saturdays wind storm maybe blew it into the water or something? So I just thought I'd post this in case anybody else wades in that area or any are that this could happen. So to all you waders out there, PLEASE BE CAREFUL, it would really suck to drown doing what you love!


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the safety tip.

But, "PLEASE BE CAREFUL, it would really suck to drown doing what you love!"

For us very old guys, May not be so bad. What better way to go then to go doing something you love?


----------



## CatmanOne (May 16, 2007)

Good post. You don't think about that stuff until you experience it self-hand. Neoprene waders are also a big help, versus rubber or cloth waders.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Wading belts work in a lake same as in a river. Would have lost my life on the Little Manistee in Michigan if I didn't have the belt cinched tight.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Great post. Safety reminders are always good.
I used to fall in more than I care to admit & a wading belt is a MUST(I've always worn one), but will NOT keep you from falling in. Then I wised up & spent the money on a Folstaf Wading staff. With it I can feel my way, locate obstacles, tell what bottom type I'm in or near, check depth, & use it as a "third leg" while working through or across faster or rocky stretches.
A staff would very possibly have prevented your spill, but glad you made it out safely. The Folstaf may seem pricey at about $100.00, but what's your life worth? Just a suggestion. 
Mike


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I call that a valuable lesson, funkyfisher. There ain't no better. Heed the advice you get here. Learnin' the hard way is always the best way.--Tim.......................................................................................................................................................................


----------



## PolymerStew (Feb 17, 2009)

I was out wading the Cuyahoga at Cascade Valley park today and I went in. The water is high and fast, but I decided to try wading it anyways. I fished for 3 hrs without too much trouble, then on the way back I was trying to get back across the river and couldn't find anywhere to cross. Either the water was too deep to wade or too fast to keep footing. I was trying to cross in slow spot and the water suddenly dropped from 3 ft to about 5-6ft. I had my flotation vest on so once my feet lost contact with the bottom the current sent me floating. Got a bunch of water down my waders while swimming to shore. Had to walk 2 miles back to my truck soaked from the neck down.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

im glade your ok.and im with shortdrift i have learned log ago to put a belt around my chest and it only alows three inch,of water in,and thats better then full,good luck and stay safe,markfish


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Yep good topic fellas. I learned my lesson the hard way while trout fishing in the winter of all months out in Utah. I was alone fishing a gravel edge of a run and took one step and lost my footing. It was a good thing the run wasn't that long because I went under and didn't come back up until I was at the end of it. I immediately went back to the car stripped down and drove home in my skivys with the heat on high. Had I had my wading belt on I wouldn't of filled my waders.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

Very few anglers who wade haven't gotten wet at some point.

My first time was at 14 years old, in PA on the Tionesta during opening weekend, where the water was _maybe_ 40 degrees. I learned the valuable lesson that day to NEVER walk backwards while wading. I *can* tell you that I jumped up far faster than how quickly I fell in. Nothing like snow-melt stream water on your happies to provide the proper motivation LOL.

But... what is being referred to here is far more important - we're not talking about the inconvenience or discomfort of being wet and cold, we're talking about situations that can be fatal... in that those drop offs or sunken obstacles can come out of nowhere, and the next thing you know you're upside down under water.

If I can't see the bottom of the stream I'm fishing, I always take a stick of some kind. Most of the time I'll just use something from shore, but I also have an old golf club with the head cut off that I can clip to my belt for those times when I'm fishing unfamiliar water or if clarity prohibits me from seeing where my next footstep will take me.

I, like others here, live for fishing... but I'd prefer to not _die_ for it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

On the Maumee we just say welcome to the swim club,see a few guys take a dip every year, someone usually pulls them in .nothing like a cool dip in the spring during high water,


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

A belt cinched tight and a wading staff clipped on the belt is a low cost safety sysrem.. I purchased a staff that folds up and slides into a poly holster. Ectract the staff and it opens. The staff takes about 20 seconds to fold and holster when you don't need it. I paid around $50 for the staff and feel it is a low cost investment to allow me a higher degree of safety when wading.


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

Wow said:


> I call that a valuable lesson, funkyfisher. There ain't no better. Heed the advice you get here. Learnin' the hard way is always the best way.--Tim.......................................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 50804


learning the hard way can also be the most expensive too.


----------



## funkyfisher (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks so much for all the good advice and replys. Actually, I did have a wading belt on which did slow the water flowing in but obviously I didnt have on as tight as I should have( I'll make sure next time I'm at the threshold of being able to breath). I also realized when I got home that the tree ripped a huge gash in the one wader leg and a small one in the other so I'm sure that added some water to the equation as well. I usually used my rod to scan the bottom, but thats not gonna help with providing any stability so I think I'm gonna heed the advice and get a wading staff. Indeed I learned the hard way, but at least I'm still here to say I learned my lesson! Thanks everyone!


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

> My first time was at 14 years old, in PA on the Tionesta during opening weekend, where the water was maybe 40 degrees. I learned the valuable lesson that day to NEVER walk backwards while wading. I can tell you that I jumped up far faster than how quickly I fell in. Nothing like snow-melt stream water on your happies to provide the proper motivation LOL.


I had that same experience happen to me before, but on a different stream in the dead of winter. I was wearing hip boots and they filled up very fast. It was amazing how fast I got up and sprinted to the truck. Warmed and dried up and went back out fishin, good thing I brought extra clothes, which I now do every time I fish when its a little chilly out.

I haven't taken a swim in the Tionesta yet, but I have in some of its tribs. Brookie fishin can be dangerous, especially when you're more than a mile from any road and there's no cell signal.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Shortdrift said:


> A belt cinched tight and a wading staff clipped on the belt is a low cost safety sysrem.. I purchased a staff that folds up and slides into a poly holster. Ectract the staff and it opens. The staff takes about 20 seconds to fold and holster when you don't need it. I paid around $50 for the staff and feel it is a low cost investment to allow me a higher degree of safety when wading.


I use a Aluminum Ski pole from Church rummage sales $2 a pair, and they float,in the Maumee it keeps a guy from fishing to close.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

roger23 said:


> I use a Aluminum Ski pole from Church rummage sales $2 a pair, and they float,in the Maumee it keeps a guy from fishing to close.


=========================================================

That is what I call "doub;e duty".


----------



## THE POPE (Apr 20, 2011)

My brother went under wading in Michigan, has never had a pair of waders
on since.

I have flotation vest, also have a wide ski belt, have never used it,
but was thinking it might to do two things in one.

Could cinch it tight to keep water out and since it is a wide ski belt would provide excellent flotation.

Might be bulky though if wearing it high.

Curious, any one ever use ski belt when wading ?
Thnx in advance.

Finally, another problem u can encouner is when standing in one spot for awhile when lake fishing, u don't realize how your feet can get sucked deep
into muddy bottoms, have had that happen before, was hard to get
feet released, then u have to b careful not to fall trying to lift feet
to get free !!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

funkyfisher said:


> I know this post doesn't give a fish report, but I thought I should put it up to warn avid waders . I have been wading for years and usually use my rod to check the depth to avoid the dreadful fate of hitting a drop off. But I ran into another scenario wading at Mosquito Sunday night that can be just as deadly as a drop off. I had finished fishing out from Imagination Station to the right of the boat ramp and was walking back to shore, a route I had taken numerous times before, when next thing I know I tripped over a fallen tree that was completely submerged and not visible at all. Immediately after tripping I found my entire body under water with my foot tangled up in the tree and it was very difficult to get my head back up above water with my waders filling up (thank god I did), especially because I was by myself. I dont recall that tree ever being there before so I think Saturdays wind storm maybe blew it into the water or something? So I just thought I'd post this in case anybody else wades in that area or any are that this could happen. So to all you waders out there, PLEASE BE CAREFUL, it would really suck to drown doing what you love!



theres some pretty big submerged rocks over by walnut run that'll drop you too. i speak from experience


----------



## aap1970 (May 7, 2010)

This worked for me when I went under. I know when swimming in the ocean don't fight a rip current just go with the current and swim at an angle with the current. Well, I went under when I hit a drop off that was 6 plus feet. I floated with the current and swam slowly towards the bank. Fifty yards later I was able to stand again got out of the water. It was a cold mid-January mile walk back to the truck.


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

glad your ok.

Check the tree next year, may be some nest


----------

